# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  В популярной CMS WordPress исправлены 8 уязвимостей

## olejah

Восемь брешей в безопасности и 62 ошибки были исправлены в среду с выпуском WordPress 4.7.1. Это обновление для системы управления контентом (CMS) было классифицировано как обновление безопасности.

Список уязвимостей, исправленных на этой неделе включает в себя недавно раскрытую дыру в коде PHPMailer. Таким образом, PHPMailer обновился до версии 5.2.22.

Также обновление исправляет две CSRF-уязвимости (межсайтовая подделка запроса). Одна из них затрагивает режим доступа к редактированию виджета, а другая может быть проэксплуатирована с помощью специально сформированного Flash-файла.

Также были исправлены несколько брешей межсайтового скриптинга (XSS). Они затрагивают имя или версию плагина в заголовке файла update-core.php.

Кроме этого, обновление устраняет проблему, связанную со слабыми ключами активации и проблему, описанную в примечаниях к выпуску как «пост с помощью проверки электронной почты mail.example.com, если настройки по умолчанию не менялись».

Эти уязвимости влияют на WordPress 4.7 и более ранние версии. Напомним, что версия 4.7 была загружена более десяти миллионов раз с момента ее выпуска в декабре, следовательно, злоумышленники имеют в свое распоряжении множество целей.

WordPress продолжает оставаться самой часто взламываемой CMS. По данным фирмы, специализирующейся на веб-безопасности Sucuri, из всех проанализированных ей взломанных сайтов, WordPress занимает почти три четверти.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

